# Camping In The Rain.



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

One of the things I love to do is camp when it is raining. If I know it is going to rain on a weekend I will head out for the campground and bring a good book and magazines. I love to listen to it rain read a book and sleep, then take walks between storms. I really love the rain and just hate it here in the summer when it is hot everyday and it never rain all summer long. I'm getting excited about the rainey season being right around the corner.

So are there others who love the rain as much as we do?


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

I'm with you brother but I also like to have a nice camp fire going which is hard to in the rain.
http://parcellspost1.com/Outback/100_3163.JPG


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

I hear you. There is nothing more relaxing then hearing the rain pelt against the rubber roof, the fiberglass sides, and the occasional drop hitting the plastic vent covers. I sleep like a baby when it raining, and the other advantage is how quiet a camping ground will be during a rain. I love it.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Living in Oregon, this is just second nature.

Wife likes to camp in the rain, cause she feels she gets more family time. I like that as well, but there is something awesome about going outside JUST as the rain is stopping. It is so quite and the smell is out of this world....


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Living in Oregon, this is just second nature.
> 
> Wife likes to camp in the rain, cause she feels she gets more family time. I like that as well, but there is something awesome about going outside JUST as the rain is stopping. It is so quite and the smell is out of this world....


I will have to agree with that.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I love rain...haven't camped in it yet, but we'll be all set for a wet sandy beach with our new RV Awning mat


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I do not mind the odd rain shower while camping but do prefer sunshine and cool nights.

Thor


----------



## outback21 (Jun 17, 2006)

If I schedule a camp weekend and the forecast changes to rain, I cancel the trip. I then use that weekend to catch up on all the indoor chores. Then I take my trip the next sunny weekend.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I love camping in the rain. The camper is very cozy when it's raining and we still cuddle together and have fun when it rains. I also LOVE storms when camping. Give me good old wind, rain, thunder and lightning and I love it. Loved it when I used to sleep out in the bay on my sailboats too - though that metal lightning rod sticking up 30 feet concerned me at times.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Kids stuck in the camper when it rains







......The Add a room helps with that a little.


----------



## ROO-ING (Jun 24, 2006)

Being an Oregonian, rain is just part of package. I love Fall. It is my favorite time of the year. Warm days and cool nights. Sleep like a baby. After about November though the rain gets old. Things don't dry out until April.

We have some Fall trips planned before the heavy rains set in.

Happy Roo-ing


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

my last dry camping was 10 days in Idaho where Rick dropped me off. The black tank had to last and it was having a problem so using the outhouses was essential. We have complete rain gear and it was raining so darn hard for 2 days. Going to outhouse was a chore, pants-jacket-boots... you'd be dripping going down and dripping coming back and then get to peel all that wet off! so, only because the black tank had issues and had to minimize the usage, was the camping in the rain not fun....


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I love it when it rains and the kids are watching a movie or playing a game and I can sit under the awning and listen to it fall....of course I don't get to listen long...I always fall asleep!!!

Gary


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I don't mind a little rain where I can relax under the awning but I don't want it raining all weekend. I like being outdoors hiking and playing with the kids. If I wanted to be stuck inside I'd stay home.


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

I too like to camp when it rains. Storms don't bother me as long as the wind isn't strong. Makes me nervous being in a "rocking camper".
The most fun when it rains is watching all the "tent people" trying to stay dry.


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Seems like we always get at least one decent rain storm at the beach. It is a little tough keep my 3YO son occupied. Last time, his buddy was with us and they played 'Hockey' with a spatula and a small ball. I like to sit under a very low awning with a book.

I do perfer


----------



## GenesRUs (Oct 11, 2004)

Love the rain, but just can't stay inside. Why miss a good storm?
I just drop the awning, pour a little scotch on ice, and kick back. DW usually joins me. The girls will go inside and play games or do some crafts, but they get bored without movies (dry camping for us) and often put on their rain gear and play around the camp site.

Once up at Leadville, CO a huge thunderstorm came thru and it poured for several hours. Well, prior to the storm I started a campfire - and I splurged and used a fire log to get it going. The fires at the other campsites were drowned by the downpour, but ours just blazed away because of the fire log. I have pictures of the wife and girls standing around the fire pit in the pouring rain pretending to roast marshmallows.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

No.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

LMAO.....short and to the point


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Being a born and raised Oregonian, I don't know if I like it, or am just accustomed to it, but yes, I very much enjoy the experience. Kind of along the same lines as Jim, I love just sitting out under the awning, watching and smelling!







I'm hoping maybe this winter to get a chance to do the same when the rain turns white.









Hey Jim, how about a mid-winter 'Groundhogs Day Rally' in central Oregon?









Of course, I can do without setting up and breaking camp in the rain.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

You mean something like this from my trip last weekend?

The large rock under our awning performed nicely as a cocktail table. That's us drinking pina coladas. And that's my dog.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

campmg said:


> You mean something like this from my trip last weekend?
> 
> The large rock under our awning performed nicely as a cocktail table. That's us drinking pina coladas. And that's my dog.


So uh, is that the dog's green glass or does he drink straight from the pitcher?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

We don't care if it's raining or not
Since we always put our Add-A-Room up all the time
It's the best investment we ever made
And now if its cold out we also have a Buddy heater in the room

Don


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

I love a rain-shower while camping...but not the whole time.

Although I'd NEVER go back, I always liked taking a nap
during a shower when we were tenters









MaeJae


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Rain or shine, I'm camping either way.

Still better than sitting at home.

The fish really don't care if it's raining.

And as has already been stated, we get in some very close family time.

Dan


----------



## Rich in CO (May 30, 2005)

I love the rain, but I really like when it snows during Elk season.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> So uh, is that the dog's green glass or does he drink straight from the pitcher?


Lol


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Rich in CO said:


> I love the rain, but I really like when it snows during Elk season.


I would like to see that some day.


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Yahtzee!!


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

3LEES said:


> Yahtzee!!


 I'm with the both of you play games,being with the family 
and I like to sleep when it hits the slide out the noise of the rain puts me to sleep

I also like the









willie


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Glad to here so many enjoy it as much as we do. As a kid some of my most fond camping memories were rain camping. My dad had a huge tarp and with a telescoping pole in the center he would tie the corners to a tree and we would stay dry while outside and have a big fire toward one edge. We camped in tents back then and I loved to here the rain on the roof. Now with a trailer is will even better.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Being a born and raised Oregonian, I don't know if I like it, or am just accustomed to it, but yes, I very much enjoy the experience. Kind of along the same lines as Jim, I love just sitting out under the awning, watching and smelling!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds good Doug. I'm trying to find a place to keep my trailer this winter other then my parent house. I'd like to get a few trips in during the winter, but if I store it there, I can get to it due to the WET grass.


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

Verstelle said:


> Glad to here so many enjoy it as much as we do. As a kid some of my most fond camping memories were rain camping. My dad had a huge tarp and with a telescoping pole in the center he would tie the corners to a tree and we would stay dry while outside and have a big fire toward one edge. We camped in tents back then and I loved to here the rain on the roof. Now with a trailer is will even better.


Camping is great rain or shine. I agree with Verstelle. I also have great memories from camping in the rain. I believe it is a great time to spend quality time with the kids.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Doesn't matter if we like it or not, since this "camper" is our home! If it rains, we're "camping" in the rain, I guess. We both do like to listen to it.... our first date was a walk in the rain -







- that was exactly what I could afford.
Oh, I did have a quarter - got a root beer at the A&W and we shared...









Things sure have improved over the years. Now we can share a root beer float!

Slug


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

HootBob said:


> We don't care if it's raining or not
> Since we always put our Add-A-Room up all the time
> It's the best investment we ever made
> And now if its cold out we also have a Buddy heater in the room
> ...


But Don .... you have young hootbob...rain or shine he is always wet and a whole lot of fun.

Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I think this sums it up nicely...


----------



## Steve McNeil (Aug 30, 2004)

3LEES said:


> Rain or shine, I'm camping either way.
> 
> Still better than sitting at home.
> 
> ...


I perfer camping when it isn't raining. I like to be able to get and do different activies. But last weekend 
it did rain on us while we was fishing with a striper guide. That turned out great, since we caught 60 stripers that morning.

Steve


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

usmc03 said:


> I'm with you brother but I also like to have a nice camp fire going which is hard to in the rain.
> http://parcellspost1.com/Outback/100_3163.JPG


The rain hitting the roof is a great sound, as long as it isn't hitting the marker light outside the bedroom wall. That sound is unnerving.

We have not let the rain stop us from having a fire anytime we have gone camping (any time that we have wanted to have a fire).

My DH and a friend that goes with us have great imaginations and problem solving skills. We cook in the rain as well if we want to.

Linda


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Sluggo54 said:


> Doesn't matter if we like it or not, since this "camper" is our home! If it rains, we're "camping" in the rain, I guess. We both do like to listen to it.... our first date was a walk in the rain -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Waaaaiiit a minute! Just how old are you???!!! A root beer at A&W *for a quarter?*


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> Doesn't matter if we like it or not, since this "camper" is our home! If it rains, we're "camping" in the rain, I guess. We both do like to listen to it.... our first date was a walk in the rain -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Waaaaiiit a minute! Just how old are you???!!! A root beer at A&W *for a quarter?*
[/quote]
maybe he had a coupon?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

THe best part of camping in the rain
is that the kids are stuck in the add-a-room
So then it's time to play games and just spend time with the kids

Don


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

One of the reasons we finally bought the OB was that we had a pop-up since 1988 and it always seem to rain on the weekend that we had free to go camping. I didn't mind hearing the rain on the canvas but I didn't like setting up or have to tear down the camper in the rain and hated that I would have to put it away wet and open it later to dry out. Now with the OB we only really have to hook up the electricy and roll out the tip out to enjoy a camping trip! What joy! Happy camping everyone.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I enjoy it, if it rains at night, as the sound on the roof is lulling, and I don't mind a little drizzle, at times, but I SURELY hate true storms. 
When my first husband and I were first married, we decided to go tent camping, at a state park on Lake Blackshear, in S. GA. Well, all of a sudden, this storm came up. We made it in the tent, to stay dry, but the wind was so strong, the tent stakes didn't hold, and all that was holding the tent down was our body weight!! THAT, my friends, is NO FUN!! It was also the end of our tent camping adventures.








Darlene


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

sgalady said:


> I enjoy it, if it rains at night, as the sound on the roof is lulling, and I don't mind a little drizzle, at times, but I SURELY hate true storms.
> When my first husband and I were first married, we decided to go tent camping, at a state park on Lake Blackshear, in S. GA. Well, all of a sudden, this storm came up. We made it in the tent, to stay dry, but the wind was so strong, the tent stakes didn't hold, and all that was holding the tent down was our body weight!! THAT, my friends, is NO FUN!! It was also the end of our tent camping adventures.
> 
> 
> ...


no fun at all Darlene??


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Steve McNeil said:


> Rain or shine, I'm camping either way.
> 
> Still better than sitting at home.
> 
> ...


I perfer camping when it isn't raining. I like to be able to get and do different activies. But last weekend 
it did rain on us while we was fishing with a striper guide. That turned out great, since we caught 60 stripers that morning.

Steve
[/quote]

Well being a non-fisher type girlâ€¦ I was reading this post at
like almost midnight and I thought the word you were using
was â€œstripperâ€ !!!







I had to re-read it 3X !!!









Umâ€¦Iâ€™m going to sleep nowâ€¦canâ€™t read!








MaeJae


----------



## Mike2 (Jul 14, 2006)

We love camping in the rain, specially here in Arizona since it is such a rare event. It is great to put out the awning take some chairs and watch the rain fall. The forest smells really nice afterwards.

Our only issue is that with rain come stale air at times and in warm weather it could get very sticky inside the trailers (drycamping).

Mike


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

MaeJae said:


> Rain or shine, I'm camping either way.
> 
> Still better than sitting at home.
> 
> ...


I perfer camping when it isn't raining. I like to be able to get and do different activies. But last weekend 
it did rain on us while we was fishing with a striper guide. That turned out great, since we caught 60 stripers that morning.

Steve
[/quote]

Well being a non-fisher type girlâ€¦ I was reading this post at
like almost midnight and I thought the word you were using
was â€œstripperâ€ !!!







I had to re-read it 3X !!!









Umâ€¦Iâ€™m going to sleep nowâ€¦canâ€™t read!








MaeJae
[/quote]
I did the exact same thing MaeJae!


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

When we get heavy rain it makes us happy to think that we are dry and comfortable inside our trailer compared to the tent campers we see outside the window getting wet.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> did rain on us while we was fishing with a striper guide. That turned out great, since we caught 60 stripers that morning


Whew! I first read that as "stripper". I was about to ask you where you were fishing and pack up the Outback and head out.

Although I'm not a fisherman, that sounded too good to pass up.









Marks


----------



## 26600JV (Jul 19, 2006)

Wet dogs, wet kid, _wet wife_ (maybe)







and no campfire. No thanks on the









We were out in the rain all this past weekend and it just puts and damper on this, no pun intended.

I guess it's better than sitting home in the rain, but I would rather have lots of


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

MaeJae said:


> That turned out great, since we caught 60 stripers that morning.


Well being a non-fisher type girlâ€¦ I was reading this post at
like almost midnight and I thought the word you were using
was â€œstripperâ€ !!![/quote]
Yeah! Don't we wish!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Careful, Doug, you're still under surveillance, aren't you?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

nonny said:


> Careful, Doug, you're still under surveillance, aren't you?


I think the term is "house arrest". I understand that Shannon's NOT happy about his antics and - well - comments like that just aren't going to help his case much, are they? All we can do is _try _ to help the guy out, but - geesh - he's got to be responsible for himself and put in a little  bit of effort... 









As for the subject of this thread....

We have always loved camping in the rain (but yes,







is always better). Watching the woods change - colors, textures, motion, animal/bird behavior - and smelling the impact of the coming (then passing) weather has always caused us to pause and take note. ....and that was when we were wilderness tenters. But you've gotta have good equipment - and a bit of a sense of spirit & adventure - to be able to enjoy that, especially in the high peaks. Having the trailer now makes it all that much sweeter. Woke up early this past Sunday morning to a gentle drum on the roof - what a wonderfully peacefull sound that was and, with no dogs to "chase away the thunder" - we just rolled over, snuggled in, and enjoyed a few more hours of peaceful sleep. AAAAAAHHHHHHhhhhhhh


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Oops, I was so concerned about the possibility of Doug stepping out of bounds and trying to provide support that I forgot to respond to the topic!







I love camping in the rain! I didn't like setting up or tearing down the tent in the rain or having to set it back up at home to dry it out.







Cae and I spent a moist evening at the beach on Lake MI last week. No one else in sight for awhile. It was awesome.







I just don't like being anywhere under trees during a bad storm with high winds or lightning. That's when I get nervous. We camped in a local park just before the NF Rally just after some severe storms came through this area. There were several huge downed trees that had been struck by lightning!







I was glad I wasn't there a week earlier!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Mike2 said:


> We love camping in the rain, specially here in Arizona since it is such a rare event. It is great to put out the awning take some chairs and watch the rain fall. The forest smells really nice afterwards.
> 
> Our only issue is that with rain come stale air at times and in warm weather it could get very sticky inside the trailers (drycamping).
> 
> Mike


A forest in Arizona must be a rare event as well


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

In a word, NO! I hate having everything get wet and having to fold all the chairs due to the blowing wind, plus wet feet in the OB bringing in mud is not a happy time for mom. I do enjoy a gentle shower to sleep by, but here in the east in the summertime it usually ends up being a massive wind blowing thunder boomer and so everything outside is soaked and the dogs are freaking out from the thunder. Not as good as nice sunny outdoor walks and laying by the pool. Give me the sun anyday!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Rain or shine as long as I'm camping and away from work I don't mine

Don


----------

